# Technique Reinforcer



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Maybe I should have named the thread Technique Enforcer.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Hilarious. Even with the blind fold off it would be after me in short order. At least I could see the dang thing comin' at me.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Funny. Should be in the rnadom section though.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> Funny. Should be in the rnadom section though.


Yea, I wasn't quite sure where to put this one.


----------



## Jim9guitars (Feb 15, 2016)

The "Birdbox Guitar Challenge"?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Reminds me of a scene from the original Ghost Busters flick, where Bill Murray keeps zapping a college student.


----------

